# Novice rider looking for share in Edinburgh/Midlothian Area



## _Chloe_ (26 July 2013)

I've posted ads on Equineadverts, Preloved, gumtree, and although I have had replies they have all been inaccessible due to their location. So to me it seems to be difficult to find a share horse in my area.

   I'm in my teens and have around 5 years of experience and during that time I've had regular lessons. But the next step needs to be taken to improve my riding, which is a share horse. Preferably 2/3 times a week would be ideal. 

Unfortunately I would need to use public transport. Any yards for example Swanston, Midkinleith and yards in that area would be brilliant as I live quite near, or any yards close to a bus route in the Edinburgh and Midlothian area.

    I can trot, canter and pop a small jump confidently, and love going out on hacks. I would prefer a more experienced, bombproof horse, but I also need to be challenged. 

  Ideally I am looking for a horse over 14.2 hh. Also have no problem doing some yard duties and quite happy to contribute financially.

Please get in contact if you have the right horse/pony for me, or know of someone who may! Or any recommendations of how to make my search easier would be much appreciated. Not giving up on my search any time soon! Thank you!


----------



## Soozyq (29 July 2013)

Hey Chloe, you should put an add up on Facebook, theres different pages for Edinburgh & Lothians. I am at Midkinleith where they have just started up a small trekking centre. I will keep on the lookout for you as shares come up every now and then.
http://www.facebook.com/PentlandHillsTrekkingCentre?fref=ts


----------



## _Chloe_ (29 July 2013)

Soozyq said:



			Hey Chloe, you should put an add up on Facebook, theres different pages for Edinburgh & Lothians. I am at Midkinleith where they have just started up a small trekking centre. I will keep on the lookout for you as shares come up every now and then.
http://www.facebook.com/PentlandHillsTrekkingCentre?fref=ts

Click to expand...

I was up at Midkinleith just last week for a hack at the trekking centre and thought it was a lovely yard. Thanks for keeping a lookout for me and I'll have a look on Facebook for some pages I could put an add up on.


----------



## Soozyq (29 July 2013)

Really? what a coincidence LOL! Who did you ride? I might have been there at the time too, Seamus, the black/dark bay cob is mine.


----------



## _Chloe_ (29 July 2013)

I'm sure I did see him! I was riding a horse called Star.


----------



## Soozyq (29 July 2013)

Ah yes Star, she is Seamus's "wife" and long term love LOL.


----------



## _Chloe_ (29 July 2013)

Aaaw ,she was such a lovely horse, I really enjoyed the hack and I'm looking to go again quite soon.


----------



## Sologirl (30 July 2013)

I've ridden Star too, what a sweetheart she is


----------



## _Chloe_ (30 July 2013)

Isn't she just!


----------



## gembear (30 July 2013)

Soozyq said:



			Really? what a coincidence LOL! Who did you ride? I might have been there at the time too, Seamus, the black/dark bay cob is mine.
		
Click to expand...

I've been on a hack with Seamus, although I was on Sam. Was a young girl riding him, although she mentioned he wasn't her horse so i'm guessing it wasn't yourself


----------



## gembear (30 July 2013)

Hey Chloe, I was in this situation not too long ago although I had the advantage of my own car.
Definitely post ads on the facebooks pages, I got quite a few responses and don't worry if it takes a wee while to find the ideal pony. I was on the verge of giving up, but eventually found an absolute superstar who is perfect for me


----------



## _Chloe_ (31 July 2013)

gembear said:



			Hey Chloe, I was in this situation not too long ago although I had the advantage of my own car.
Definitely post ads on the facebooks pages, I got quite a few responses and don't worry if it takes a wee while to find the ideal pony. I was on the verge of giving up, but eventually found an absolute superstar who is perfect for me 

Click to expand...

I definitely will, I have no problem waiting as long as the right horse for me comes along in the end, even if it takes longer than I expected to find.
Oh and also what facebook page did you get a good response from? Thanks a lot


----------



## Soozyq (31 July 2013)

gembear said:



			I've been on a hack with Seamus, although I was on Sam. Was a young girl riding him, although she mentioned he wasn't her horse so i'm guessing it wasn't yourself 

Click to expand...

No wasn't me LOL, I am a very (ahem) mature lady! Seamus is being used by the trekking centre while I am not riding. He is a lovely natured boy but does have a hatred of the flies that seem to follow him everywhere he goes, which makes him throw his head around a bit. Have tried all sorts of lotions and potions and am just working my way through them to see which ones see off the flies.


----------



## gembear (1 August 2013)

_Chloe_ said:



			I definitely will, I have no problem waiting as long as the right horse for me comes along in the end, even if it takes longer than I expected to find.
Oh and also what facebook page did you get a good response from? Thanks a lot 

Click to expand...

It depends where you live, but the Edinburgh & Lothians one was the best for me, but that's because I live in central Edinburgh.


----------



## gembear (1 August 2013)

Soozyq said:



			No wasn't me LOL, I am a very (ahem) mature lady! Seamus is being used by the trekking centre while I am not riding. He is a lovely natured boy but does have a hatred of the flies that seem to follow him everywhere he goes, which makes him throw his head around a bit. Have tried all sorts of lotions and potions and am just working my way through them to see which ones see off the flies.
		
Click to expand...

sweet itch?  yeah i remember him throwing his head around a lot, poor guy!


----------



## _Chloe_ (1 August 2013)

gembear said:



			It depends where you live, but the Edinburgh & Lothians one was the best for me, but that's because I live in central Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, Thank you!


----------



## OAP65 (3 August 2013)

gembear said:



			sweet itch?  yeah i remember him throwing his head around a lot, poor guy!
		
Click to expand...

No not sweet itch, just the flies round his head annoy him. Have tried the Equilibrium riding fly net but it interferes with what he sees and makes him spooky. When its windy or cold he is fine.


----------



## neverenoughtea (6 August 2013)

Hi Chloe my friend has a 15.1hh mare she is looking for a sharer for, very sweet horse, near gorebridge, 10 min walk from bus stop, if you're interested pm me and I'll pass in her number


----------



## _Chloe_ (7 August 2013)

Soozyq said:



			No wasn't me LOL, I am a very (ahem) mature lady! Seamus is being used by the trekking centre while I am not riding. He is a lovely natured boy but does have a hatred of the flies that seem to follow him everywhere he goes, which makes him throw his head around a bit. Have tried all sorts of lotions and potions and am just working my way through them to see which ones see off the flies.
		
Click to expand...

Just came back from another hack and guess who I was on....Seamus! He's lovely, really enjoyed riding him


----------



## Soozyq (7 August 2013)

Aw that's great! Glad he was a good boy for you, he can be a bit strong sometimes but as long as he knows you wont take any nonsense he will behave. Love my boy!


----------

